# Parliamo di "Birra"



## Nicco (28 Dicembre 2015)

Ragazzi parliamo di Birra, bevanda suprema, nettare divino.

Quali sono le vostre preferite, le più sconosciute, le vostre esperienze estere, le birre che generalmente ritenete accettabile da comprare al supermercato? etc etc 

Facciamoci una cultura su un argomento serio per una volta.


----------



## Liuke (28 Dicembre 2015)

Ipa e tripel su tutte


----------



## admin (28 Dicembre 2015)

Weiss e birre artigianali belghe (Saint Etienne e co)


----------



## Butcher (29 Dicembre 2015)

Mi sono innamorato della Kwak!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (29 Dicembre 2015)

Gradisco soprattutto le belghe (Leffe, Augustin, ecc) ma ci sono anche birrifici italiani che producono del buon nettare biondo: ad esempio con i miei amici prendiamo spesso la Petrognola.


----------



## Gas (29 Dicembre 2015)

La birra è una mia grandissima passione, la produco anche artigianalmente.

Esistono tantissime birre e anche molto diverse fra loro, sceglierne una sola è difficile e riduttivo.
Posso dire che in termini di gusto personale apprezzo particolarmente le birre fortemente luppolate come le IPA e le APA.

Una birra non molto diffusa che io adoro è la *Brewdog PunkIPA*. Un nome classico ed intramontabile per le stout è la *Guinness*, forse l'unica birra di massa a non essere piatta e banale, nonché l'unica birra di massa non-lager (Le varie chiare tipo Heineken, Becks, Moretti, Dreher, Nastro Azzurro, Menabrea e chi più ne ha più ne metta sono tutte piatte e quasi uguali).
Come lager mi piacciono la *Brooklyn Lager* e la capostitite *Pilsner Urquell*.

Poi ci sono migliaia di ottime birre che non menziono neppure perchè difficilmente reperibili, quelle sopra bene o male con un po' di impegno le trovate.


----------



## Nicco (29 Dicembre 2015)

E sono curioso, che birra comprereste al supermercato, dove quelle veramente buone, molto spesso, non ci sono?

Sono stato in un pub pieno di brewdogIPA, non mi fa impazzire. La Pilsner Urquell l'ho bevuta spesso a Berlino.
La kwak non la conosco, di dove è?

La Leffe è molto buona.

Devo fare una ricerca per ricordarmi i nomi di quelle buone che mi ero segnato in Germania. XD
Delle italiane non disdegno la Menabrea.

Le birre artigianali andrebbero prese davvero più spesso perché si trovano facilmente delle perle rare ma costano una sassata.


----------



## Butcher (30 Dicembre 2015)

Nicco ha scritto:


> E sono curioso, che birra comprereste al supermercato, dove quelle veramente buone, molto spesso, non ci sono?
> 
> Sono stato in un pub pieno di brewdogIPA, non mi fa impazzire. La Pilsner Urquell l'ho bevuta spesso a Berlino.
> *La kwak non la conosco, di dove è?*
> ...




Belga, se non sbaglio!
Il boccale ufficiale è fighissimo, non tutti ce l'hanno.






Di birre per così dire più commerciali (da supermercato, appunto) non mi dispiace la Poretti 4,5,6 luppoli.
Poi ci sono le varie Weiss e la Guinness (che anche amo; o la Oyster, molto simile).


----------



## tifoso evorutto (30 Dicembre 2015)

Non sono un grande esperto,
oggi mi hanno regalato un paio di bottiglie di birra
si chiama Cannabis, credo che sia tedesca,
qualche esperto la conosce, a cos'è dovuto il nome particolare?


----------



## diavolo (30 Dicembre 2015)

Adelscott


----------



## Underhill84 (31 Dicembre 2015)

Come birre da meditazione preferisco sopratutto le belghe Trappiste. Per fare un nome commerciale le Chimay.

Da un paio di anni ho iniziato a produrla in casa. Quest'anno ho fatto la prima ricetta semipersonalizzata (una belga  )


----------



## Shevchenko (2 Gennaio 2016)

Di quelle industriali classiche mi piace la Bud. La bevo spesso.
Però ho una passione per la Leffe, l'adoro. La Guinness non mi piace, perlomeno questa che c'è in Italia. Un amico mi ha detto che l'ha bevuta a Dublino (anche a lui la Guinness Italiana non piace) ed ha detto che è favolosa li in Irlanda.
Comunque discussione serissima. Non ho mai visto una discussione cosi seria in questo Forum.

La birra è sacra. Io sono matto per questo nettare divino.


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Gennaio 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Di quelle industriali classiche mi piace la Bud. La bevo spesso.
> Però ho una passione per la Leffe, l'adoro. La Guinness non mi piace, perlomeno questa che c'è in Italia. Un amico mi ha detto che l'ha bevuta a Dublino (anche a lui la Guinness Italiana non piace) ed ha detto che è favolosa li in Irlanda.
> Comunque discussione serissima. Non ho mai visto una discussione cosi seria in questo Forum.
> 
> La birra è sacra. Io sono matto per questo nettare divino.



concordo col fatto che quella dell'Irlanda non c'entra nulla con la nostra, proprio altra roba..


----------



## Nicco (3 Gennaio 2016)

Mi stanno piano piano venendo in mente le birre che ho selezionato nel mio soggiorno tedesco.

Questa è incredibile: 

Va giù che è una favola, nota di merito anche per la relativa "Hell" stesso produttore.






Questa bionda invece credo sia una delle migliori birre standard che abbia mai provato:


----------



## Jaqen (4 Gennaio 2016)

Oh finalmente il mio Topic!

Bevo molte birre e confermo che le Brewdog Ipa sono molto buone. Le Ipa sono le mie birre preferite, vado matto per la 48 Luppoli, la Zona Cesarini, la Flying Dog e la Rogue 7 Hop tra quelle che mi vengono in mente ora.

Forse la mia birra preferita è la Green Monkey un po' particolare, una birra "verde".
Vado matto per la Hurricane Jack che è una birra scozzese, floreale e leggera.
La mia rossa preferita è la Reale, senz'ombra di dubbio.

Per i palati esperti consiglio la Jaipur, una IPA, non messa nell'elenco di prima perché è molto particolare ma super buona.....


Poi al supermercato..... prendo la birra in sconto... tra Becks, Moretti, Peroni, Franziskaner, Paulaner, Nastro Azzurro, Ichnusa ecc per me non c'è gran differenza...


----------



## Gabry (17 Gennaio 2016)

Non posso esimermi dallo scrivere il mio contributo su questo topic, in quanto unisco la passione per i rossoneri proprio con la birra. Infatti ogni volta che gioca il Milan mi concedo una bottiglia da 33cl di Leffe Radieuse 8,2% (più raramente Brune, mai bionda) solitamente verso il quarto d'ora del primo tempo e a piccoli sorsi dura fino all'inizio del secondo tempo. Sovente se facciamo proprio defecare aggiungo una seconda bottiglia e, siccome sono le uniche occasioni in cui bevo alcolici, non le reggo minimamente, per cui ho allucinazioni di passaggi precisi di Montolivo, dribbling ripetuti di Cerci e sovrapposizioni di De Sciglio.


----------



## Canonista (18 Gennaio 2016)

La Guinness in Irlanda è velluto allo stato liquido, in Italia è un'acqua torbida e amarissima.

Consiglio assolutamente di andare alla Guinness Storehouse a Dublino.
Un'altra birra Irlandese che merita è la O'Hara's Pale Ale (quella in bottiglia verde), scende come l'acqua e ha un sapore incredibile.


Però in Belgio hanno una marcia in più...


----------



## Nicco (18 Febbraio 2016)

Consiglio a tutti la NORBERTUS hefe-weizen, provata l'altra sera, va giù che è un piacere.
Birra soffice, poco amara, delicata.


----------



## Jaqen (19 Febbraio 2016)

Nicco ha scritto:


> Consiglio a tutti la NORBERTUS hefe-weizen, provata l'altra sera, va giù che è un piacere.
> Birra soffice, poco amara, delicata.



Buona! Prova ad assaggiare la Bibock!


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Febbraio 2016)

Provate la engel radler


----------



## mr.wolf (23 Febbraio 2016)

come birra da supermercato preferisco la Bulldog


----------



## Nicco (24 Febbraio 2016)

mr.wolf ha scritto:


> come birra da supermercato preferisco la Bulldog



Ma si trova? Mai vista in un super.


----------



## mr.wolf (25 Febbraio 2016)

Nicco ha scritto:


> Ma si trova? Mai vista in un super.


in effetti definire la Bulldog una birra "da supermercato" è sbagliato visto che parliamo di una qualità superiore, a Milano l'ho trovata spesso all'Iper e al Simply, una bottiglia da 33 cl costa circa 1,70 euro


----------

